# Deutschland, uneinig Vaterland. mal wieder 'n angler unter die räder gekommen?



## Jose (11. August 2016)

durch das Fischereischein auf die Schnelle ? - thema von will_mal_angeln hab ich nicht nur ein paar zornesfalten mehr bekommen (der behördenhandhabe wegen)sondern auch wieder so'n kribbeln im bauch, sollte es mich mal in bundesrepublikanisches "ausland" verschlagen.
von vereinen bin ich sowieso einiges gewöhnt, z.b. tombola für alle angler, nachweis der SPOTTfischerprüfung.


haha... 

problemstellung:
ich nrw, erster fischereischein 1970, verlängerung trotz zwischenzeitlich eingeführter spottfischereiprüfung dank übernahmeregelung.

jau, der Jose angelt ungeprüft - und das auch noch voll legal :m

was blüht mir denn, wenn ich den hessen sage "alarm, ich komme" oder etwa in weißwurstcountry?

und auf den ärger mit gastkarten "nach vorlage des prüfungszeugnisses" mag ich nur noch mal mit dem mittelfinger hinweisen.


eyh, wo issn in D der notausgang?


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. August 2016)

*AW: Deutschland, uneinig Vaterland. mal wieder 'n angler unter die räder gekommen?*

Hmmm......bei mir ähnlich obwohl längst noch nicht so nah an Mumifizierung.:m

Hab nach Ende der DDR auch durch Übernahmeregelung meinen Ostschein vorgezeigt und West-Fischereischein bekommen.

Also nach "Weststandard "ungeprüfter Angler.

Habe vor einiger Zeit so einige Vorbereitungslehrgänge zur Fischereischeinprüfung durchgeführt/geleitet.

Zählt das auch in Bayern usw.?|kopfkrat|supergri


----------



## Purist (11. August 2016)

*AW: Deutschland, uneinig Vaterland. mal wieder 'n angler unter die räder gekommen?*

In Bayern gewinnst du damit keinen Blumentopf und das ist schon sehr lange so. Als Hesse, der keine Ahnung hat, was dein Problem hier im Bembelländle betrifft, stelle ich mir aber eher die Frage: Warum lässt du dich nicht einfach prüfen? Einfacher und zeitsparender als bei euch in NRW geht's doch gar nicht.


----------



## Taxidermist (11. August 2016)

*AW: Deutschland, uneinig Vaterland. mal wieder 'n angler unter die räder gekommen?*

Das mit den Gastkarten nur gegen Vorlage des Prüfungszeugnis halte ich für ein Gerücht, b.z.w. für extrem seltene Einzelfälle.
Ich habe in (West)Deutschland schon in vielen Bundesländern Gastkarten gekauft und dies nie erlebt, nicht mal inBayern!
Das Gerücht wird hier natürlich immer wieder gerne aufgenommen und entsprechend aufgebauscht.
Also, wem ist das konkret schon passiert?

Ich bin auch kein Freund von deutschem Fischereischeinwahn, hab allerdings gelernt damit zu leben.
Die Prüfung habe ich 1972 gemacht, bin also geprüfter "Sportfischer".
Das bescheuerte Wort wurde damals erfunden um das Angeln wohl etwas aufzuwerten, das neuere "Angelfischer" finde ich ebenso daneben!

Jürgen


----------



## Franz_16 (11. August 2016)

*AW: Deutschland, uneinig Vaterland. mal wieder 'n angler unter die räder gekommen?*



> was blüht mir denn, wenn ich den hessen sage "alarm, ich komme" oder etwa in weißwurstcountry?



Wenn das "Alarm, ich komme" auf einen Zuzug nach Bayern bezogen ist, sieht es so aus:

In Bayern kannst du aufgrund deines gültigen Fischereischeins, als ungeprüfter Angler wohlgemerkt, Vorbereitungskurse für die Fischerprüfung abhalten. 

Mit deiner eigenen Angelei sieht es hingegen so aus:
Dein Fischereischein gilt erstmal uneingeschränkt weiter bis zum Ablaufdatum. Danach brauchst du einen bayerischen Fischereischein, dazu musst du eine Prüfung vorweisen - kannst du das nicht, kriegst du keinen neuen Fischereischein.

Wenn du nur als Tourist kommst:
Kein Problem, dein Fischereischein ist auch hier gültig.


----------



## Jose (11. August 2016)

*AW: Deutschland, uneinig Vaterland. mal wieder 'n angler unter die räder gekommen?*

@taxi, hier im AB wurde mal von nem verein zum fischerfest eingeladen mit tombola und erwähntem kleingedruckten. wäre eh nicht hin, zu weit, aber protestiert. haben gesagt das würd auch schon so entspannt geregelt.
mit gastkarten keine ahnung: ich rhein, rhein, rhein...

@franz & all:

wat'n wahnsinn, gelle...!

ich bleib besser im ländle oder noch besser in P


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. August 2016)

*AW: Deutschland, uneinig Vaterland. mal wieder 'n angler unter die räder gekommen?*



Jose schrieb:


> ich bleib besser im ländle oder noch besser in *P*



Da erzählst du jetzt schon jahrelang von.
Meinst das wird nochmal was?#c


----------



## Jose (11. August 2016)

*AW: Deutschland, uneinig Vaterland. mal wieder 'n angler unter die räder gekommen?*



Purist schrieb:


> ...stelle ich mir aber eher die Frage: Warum lässt du dich nicht einfach prüfen? Einfacher und zeitsparender als bei euch in NRW geht's doch gar nicht.




weil ich da bockig bin: fast 50 jahre legal angeln und dann doch ne prüfung machen? die haben doch nen knall #q


----------



## Andal (11. August 2016)

*AW: Deutschland, uneinig Vaterland. mal wieder 'n angler unter die räder gekommen?*



Jose schrieb:


> *weil ich da bockig bin*: fast 50 jahre legal angeln und dann doch ne prüfung machen? die haben doch nen knall #q



Das wird jetzt aber den Freistaat schwer erschüttern! :q:q:q


----------



## Jose (11. August 2016)

*AW: Deutschland, uneinig Vaterland. mal wieder 'n angler unter die räder gekommen?*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Da erzählst du jetzt schon jahrelang von.
> Meinst das wird nochmal was?#c




ist ja auch nur ideell gemeint. dort haben sie jetzt (auch) ein rigides lizenz-system. fehlt nur noch die spottprüfung. 

fodes.


----------



## Jose (11. August 2016)

*AW: Deutschland, uneinig Vaterland. mal wieder 'n angler unter die räder gekommen?*



Andal schrieb:


> Das wird jetzt aber den Freistaat schwer erschüttern! :q:q:q




nö, glaub ich nicht. die sinds doch gewohnt, dass bayern und menschen sich vor gesslerhüten beugen :q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Deutschland, uneinig Vaterland. mal wieder 'n angler unter die räder gekommen?*

Wobei es noch perverser ist:;
Da Ganze zählt so wie beschrieben ja nur bei Umzug - als Gastangler MUSS Dein legaler Schein anerkannt werden in jedem Bundesland...

Ausser Niedersachsen, weil man da eh keinen Schein braucht...

Nur die Prüfung....

Aber nicht zum Angeln, da würde grundsätzlich Perso und Erlaubniskarte reichen...

Aber um in einen Verein einzutreten brauchste ne Prüfung....

In Bremen gilt für Bremer das Stockangelrecht, da brauchste auch keine  Prüfung (als geborenener Bremer) für die freie Weser, sondern kriegst da nen Extralappen für..

Du siehst, es ist noch viel uneiniger......

Was aber auch Vorteile hat:
Obwohl gerade alte VDSF-Landesverbände vehement gegen Touri- und Viertelsjahrescheine ohne Prüfung wettern oder gegen ungeprüftes Friedfischangeln (Brandenburg) - die wollen halt ihre fetten Pfründe für sich und ihre Vereine nicht verlieren über Kurse und/oder Prüfungsabnahme, siehe auch: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=318896 ) - können Dank dieser "Uneinigkeit" (nennt man auch Föderalismus) eben trotzdem legal Touri- und Viertelsjahresscheine und ungeprüftes Friedfischangeln angeboten werden, da dies alles nicht gegen Bundes- oder Europarecht verstösst..

Interessanterweise verzeichnen genau die Länder, die einen "ungeprüften" Einstieg ermöglichen, sowohl bei Prüfungen wie in Vereinen Zuwächse, im Gegensatz zum rigiden Rest - nur mal zum drüber nachdenken ;-)))


----------



## Meefo 46 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Deutschland, uneinig Vaterland. mal wieder 'n angler unter die räder gekommen?*

Moin .

Ironie an 

Au au Freunde und jetzt hat Brüssel alles mitgelesen und stellt neue 

Anforderungen.und Ironie  aus.


Gruss  ein geprüfter Jochen.


----------



## Ulli3D (12. August 2016)

*AW: Deutschland, uneinig Vaterland. mal wieder 'n angler unter die räder gekommen?*

Und wenn Du mal in einen Verein eintreten willst, ohne Prüfung keine Chance.


----------



## Jose (12. August 2016)

*AW: Deutschland, uneinig Vaterland. mal wieder 'n angler unter die räder gekommen?*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Und wenn Du mal in einen Verein eintreten willst, ohne Prüfung keine Chance.



ich find das schon dreist, der fischereischein sollte eigentlich reichen.


----------



## raubangler (12. August 2016)

*AW: Deutschland, uneinig Vaterland. mal wieder 'n angler unter die räder gekommen?*

Und zu Niedersachsen.....
In den freien Gewässern (Nordsee und Seeschiffahrtsstrassen (Elbe etc.)) braucht man nur einen Perso.
Dafür darf man da aber auch nur mit Angel, Reusen, kleinen Stellnetzen, Langleinen und Baumkurren loslegen.


----------



## Purist (12. August 2016)

*AW: Deutschland, uneinig Vaterland. mal wieder 'n angler unter die räder gekommen?*



Jose schrieb:


> weil ich da bockig bin: fast 50 jahre legal angeln und dann doch ne prüfung machen? die haben doch nen knall #q



Für die 50 Jahre sind die 1-2 Tage pauken doch ein Klacks |rolleyes
Außerdem lernst du dabei Sachen, die du trotz all der Jahre garantiert nicht wusstest (und anschließend nicht mehr wissen musst!).


----------



## Maifliege (12. August 2016)

*AW: Deutschland, uneinig Vaterland. mal wieder 'n angler unter die räder gekommen?*

meine Prüfung ist von ´73. Frage: Ist die noch gültig????


----------



## kursleiter (14. August 2016)

*AW: Deutschland, uneinig Vaterland. mal wieder 'n angler unter die räder gekommen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Interessanterweise verzeichnen genau die Länder, die einen "ungeprüften" Einstieg ermöglichen, sowohl bei Prüfungen wie in Vereinen Zuwächse, im Gegensatz zum rigiden Rest - nur mal zum drüber nachdenken ;-)))



Hallo Thomas,

ich sehe es so: jeder Kreis, jedes Land besteht auf seinen "Kompetenzen" und schnürt damit das Angeln letztendlich ein. Angeln muss für jeden möglich sein - nicht nur für ausgewählte elitäre Gruppen.

So habe ich vor vielen Jahren mit der Ausbildung mal angefangen. Zwar kann man ohne Kurs auch heute noch in NRW die Prüfung ablegen, aber mit einer Vorbereitung fällt das eben auch erheblich leichter. Und ... desto mehr neue Angler kommen in die Vereine.

[Jugendausbildung] Warum soll ein Jung oder Mädel nach einigen Jahren nicht mit Zutun meiner Jugenwärterin einen Angelschein automatisch kriegen ? Das macht Sinn.

[Fischerprüfung NRW] Warum gibt es 10 praktische Aufgaben mit Rutenzusammenstellungen, die man so als Anfänger nicht braucht ? Aus der Not heraus habe ich vor Jahren schon ein Übungsprogramm erstellt, was da hilft. Hab das jetzt erneuert und für meine Kursteilnehmer Zugang über meine Seite angelausbildung.de geschaffen. Der Bereich ist allerdings abgeschottet.
Hat man mich bei der Überarbeitung der Prüfungsanforderungen mal einbezogen ? Nein. Ich hätte auch einiges an unnötigem Ballast dort gestrichen. Weniger bringt nicht schlechtere Angler hervor ... aber mehr gute Angler.

Gruß kursleiter


----------



## willmalwassagen (14. August 2016)

*AW: Deutschland, uneinig Vaterland. mal wieder 'n angler unter die räder gekommen?*

Die Fischereischeinprüfung kommt aus dem Naturschutzrecht und Tierschutzecht.
 _§4 (1) des Tierschutzgesetzes (TierSchG) heißt es: _​  Ein Wirbeltier darf nur unter Betäubung oder sonst, soweit  nach den gegebenen Umständen zumutbar, nur unter Vermeidung von  Schmerzen getötet werden. Ist die Tötung eines Wirbeltieres ohne  Betäubung im Rahmen weidgerechter Ausübung der Jagd oder auf Grund  anderer Rechtsvorschriften zulässig oder erfolgt sie im Rahmen  zulässiger Schädlingsbekämpfungsmaßnahmen, so darf die Tötung nur  vorgenommen werden, wenn hierbei nicht mehr als unvermeidbare Schmerzen  entstehen. *Ein Wirbeltier töten darf nur, wer die dazu notwendigen  Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten hat. 
*
Deshalb sind Fischereischeine  ohne entsprechende Ausbildung eher illegal, auch wenn sie wie in MV von einer Behörde ausgestellt werden.
Das Tierschutzrecht hat in Konkurrenz zum Fischereirecht den höheren Rang.
In den WAV in Stuttgart kannst du ohne Prüfung eintreten. Auch ohne Fischereischein. Es gibt keine Pflicht das zu prüfen in BW. 
In Bayern muss man prüfen ob ein Fischereischein vorhanden ist ehe man Angelkarten verkauft. Hat aber vor Gericht vermutlich keinen Bestand. 
Ich kann ja auch jedem ein Auto verkaufen ohne zu prüfen ob er einen Führerschein hat.​


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. August 2016)

*AW: Deutschland, uneinig Vaterland. mal wieder 'n angler unter die räder gekommen?*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Die Fischereischeinprüfung kommt aus dem Naturschutzrecht und Tierschutzecht.
> _§4 (1) des Tierschutzgesetzes (TierSchG) heißt es: _​  Ein Wirbeltier darf nur unter Betäubung oder sonst, soweit  nach den gegebenen Umständen zumutbar, nur unter Vermeidung von  Schmerzen getötet werden. Ist die Tötung eines Wirbeltieres ohne  Betäubung im Rahmen weidgerechter Ausübung der Jagd oder auf Grund  anderer Rechtsvorschriften zulässig oder erfolgt sie im Rahmen  zulässiger Schädlingsbekämpfungsmaßnahmen, so darf die Tötung nur  vorgenommen werden, wenn hierbei nicht mehr als unvermeidbare Schmerzen  entstehen. *Ein Wirbeltier töten darf nur, wer die dazu notwendigen  Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten hat.
> *
> Deshalb sind Fischereischeine  ohne entsprechende Ausbildung eher illegal, auch wenn sie wie in MV von einer Behörde ausgestellt werden.
> ...



Die Tatsache, dass manche Verbände sich einer ähnlichen Argumentation zum schröpfen angehender Angler (eigentlicher Grund für die Sportfischerprüfung) bedienen, macht Deine Aussagen leider nicht wahrer.

Das Tierschutzgesetz fordert zwar notwendige Kenntnisse zum töten eines Fisches, allerdings keinen Nachweis über die Erlangung bzw. das Vorhandensein dieser Kenntnisse im Rahmen der Angelfischerei. Das Tierschutzgesetz gibt noch nicht einmal vor, wie dieses töten zu praktizieren ist.
Wer in der Lage ist, einem Fisch mit ausreichender Gewalt einen Stock o.ä. auf den Kopf zu hauen, besitzt die erforderlichen Kenntnisse zum töten eines Fisches. 
Das für die Prüfung vorgeschriebene "Betäuben" und der anschließende "Herzstich" sind reine Erfindung der Prüfermafia und entbehren, bezogen auf das Tierschutzgesetz, nicht nur jeder rechtsverbindlichen Vorgabe, sondern sind daselbst keineswegs als solche anzusehen.

Die Fischereischeinprüfung kommt weder aus dem Tierschutz-, noch aus dem Naturschutzrecht. Grundlage hierfür ist lediglich das Fischereigesetz. Ich bin nichtmal sicher, ob sie in manchen BL sogar nur durch die Fischereiordnung gefordert wird. 

Und so ist es auch Sache des Fschereirechtes festzulegen, ob und wann eine Prüfung notwendig ist. Daher sind Touristenangelscheine, im Gegensatz zu Deiner Aussage, auch keineswegs illegal.

Und selbstredend kann ein Angelverein jeden Menschen als Mitglied aufnehmen, ganz gleich ob er eine Prüfung/Fischereischein besitzt oder nicht. Er darf denjenigen halt nur keine Fischereierlaubnis erteilen.

_*Zitat:*  In Bayern muss man prüfen ob ein Fischereischein vorhanden ist ehe man  Angelkarten verkauft. Hat aber vor Gericht vermutlich keinen Bestand. 
Ich kann ja auch jedem ein Auto verkaufen ohne zu prüfen ob er einen Führerschein hat.

_Du darfst aber niemanden mit Deinem Auto fahren lassen ohne zu prüfen, ob er im Besitz eines Führerscheins ist.Analog dazu ist Dein Absatz so zu korrigieren, dass man zwar Angelgeräte verkaufen kann ohne zu prüfen, ob der Käufer einen Fischereischein hat, ihn jedoch ohne einen solchen anglen zu lassen in vielen BL eine Ordnungswidrigkeit darstellt.  Um wieder auf das eigentliche Thema zurück zu kommen:

Es gehört schon (ganz allgemein gesprochen) eine gehörige Portion Idiotie dazu anzunehmen oder gar vorzuschreiben, dass jemand der seit Jahrzehnten *legal* angelt ohne die Prüfung abgelegt zu haben, diese aus Gründen des Wohnortwechsels oder wegen unterbrechung der Verlängerung des Fischereischeines, zu einer "Prüfung" verdonnern zu wollen. 
Und wenn es denn nicht Idiotie ist, so ist es immerhin reinste Geldschneiderei. Und selbst wenn ich den Geldschneider noch die Habgier als Grund durchgehen lasse, so kann ich Anglern die diese These vertreten, beim besten Willen kein anderes Zeugnis als eben [nanananana!!]


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2016)

*AW: Deutschland, uneinig Vaterland. mal wieder 'n angler unter die räder gekommen?*

Und über den Sinn der auch in meinen Augen unsinnigen Prüfung bitte hier weiterdiskutieren, da es hier ja nicht um den Sinn der (auch in meinen Augen sinnlosen) Prüfung geht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199335

Danke...


----------



## willmalwassagen (14. August 2016)

*AW: Deutschland, uneinig Vaterland. mal wieder 'n angler unter die räder gekommen?*

Man muss ja nicht alles begreifen. Und es kann trotzdem richtig sein.


----------



## kursleiter (14. August 2016)

*AW: Deutschland, uneinig Vaterland. mal wieder 'n angler unter die räder gekommen?*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> ...
> Deshalb sind Fischereischeine  ohne entsprechende Ausbildung eher illegal, auch wenn sie wie in MV von einer Behörde ausgestellt werden.
> ...



Hallo,

dass ein Angler was wissen sollte, das ist absolut okay. Ich möchte hier dem Eröffner des Stranges mal richtig beispringen, denn du kommst in Deutschland ganz schnell unter die Räder.

Ich selbst habe in NRW einen aus einem anderen Bundesland "umgeschriebenen" Fischereischein erhalten. Bilde seit etwa 25 Jahren in NRW aus. Selbst wenn ich direkt aus NRW stammen würde, dort vor Urzeiten eine Fischerprüfung abgelegt hätte, dann könnte ich in so manchen Bundesländern nur noch die Restzeit meines Fischereischeins "abangeln". Eine Ausbildungs-/Kurspflicht bestand in NRW nicht, besteht auch heute nicht.

Bei Umzug müsste ich also einen Kurs bei einem Kollegen belegen, dort eine Fischerprüfung machen. Sonst war es das mit dem Angeln für mich.

Jetzt ziehe ich mal einen Vergleich mit dem Führerschein. Auch da musst du heute am Hauptwohnsitz eine Ausbildung machen, wirst am Ort geprüft (ansonsten z.B. Ferienfahrschule mit Ausnahmegenehmigung möglich). Zugleich hat man aber "Altführerscheine", z.B. aus der Zeit von 33 bis 45, anerkannt und umgeschrieben. Für diese galten auch komplett andere Ausbildungs- und Prüfungsgesetzmäßigkeiten. Niemand ist je auf die Idee gekommen, bei Änderung von Ausbildung und Prüfung, alle älteren Führerscheininhaber zum Update ihrer Ausbildung und zur neuen Prüfung zu verdonnern.

Mit uns Anglern wird das gemacht.

Gruß kursleiter


----------



## BERND2000 (14. August 2016)

*AW: Deutschland, uneinig Vaterland. mal wieder 'n angler unter die räder gekommen?*

Hallo  Jose.
 Bei uns in meiner Ecke (Niedersachsen), würdest Du wohl teilweise gegen die Wand rennen, teilweise würdest Du aber auch problemlos einen Schein bekommen.
 Weiter würde wohl der eine oder Andere auch mal ein Auge zudrücken..
 Ich denke oft ist es einfacher einen amtlichen Fischereischein zu erhalten, als ein Prüfungszeugnis.
 Das beides  möglich ist und auch Fälschungen im Umlauf sind ist ja wohl bekannt.
 Ich weiß gar nicht ob man so etwas schreiben sollte.#c


 Insgesamt ist es aber traurig, was da Deutschland an Einigkeit leistete.
 (Auch das ein fehlender Arbeitsnachweis der Bundesverbände.)

 Einst sollten Prüfung und Fischereischein ja wechselwirksam Anerkennung finden, egal aus welchem Bundesland der Angler stammt.
 Spätestens seit der Wende wird es immer komplizierter.

 Angelt man an der Küste brauchst Du in Niedersachsen nichts, in S.H dann aber schon den Fischereischein und eine extra Jahresabgabe für S.H, 
 M.v.P ist da ehrlicher, dort brauchst Du Fischereischein und Angelscheine.
 Was nun die Prüfungs und Fischereischeinpflicht betrifft, geht es ja weiter.
 Niedersachsen schreibt gar nichts vor, die beiden Anderen schreiben es zwar vor, bieten dann aber wieder Ausnahmeregelungen für Urlauber an.
 Das scheint Ihnen also selbst dann doch gar nicht so wichtig zu sein, wenn man Ausnahmen zulässt.

 Was die gegenseitige Anerkennung der Prüfungen betrifft ist es kaum besser.
 Ich blick kaum noch durch, was anerkannt wird.
 Stichtage und ob in der DDR, nun Raubfisch oder Friedfischscheine vorhanden waren, sollen bei Anerkennung berücksichtigt werden.
 Dann sollen die in M.V.P abgelegten Blitzkurse nicht anerkannt werden, wobei ja auch daheim eine Lehrgangspflicht gar nicht besteht und Ausnahmen vom L.V gesucht werden.
 Das Ganze ist ein Albtraum, der eher immer schlimmer wird.

 Drei Bundesländer liegen an der Küste und zeigen das Deutschland einig Vaterland wenigstens für Angler ein Witz ist.
 Wer da durch Umzug zwischen die Räder kommt, ist oft nicht zu beneiden.
 Weil er darauf angewiesen ist das in seiner Neuen Heimat die Leute versuchen wollen Ihm zu helfen.
 Bedeutet die müssen dann Sonderregelungen, Stichtage kennen oder einfach ein Auge zudrücken wollen.
 Letzteres ist aber keine Lösung.....

 Oft bietet sich dann einfach das Ablegen der Prüfung an, wenn Vorbereitungskurs und Ort eben nicht vorgeschrieben sind.
 Das ist für erfahrene Angler oft in 15 Minuten erledigt und kann Sinn machen wenn nur die reine Prüfungsgebühr berechnet wird.
 Das kann dann die Lösung sein.

 Wobei ich ja nur auf die 3 Küstenländer einging und selbst dabei die Stadtsaaten Bremen und H.H auch noch unterschlug.

 Man sollte meinen das der Einfluss der Bundesgesetze ähnliche Landesgesetze einfordern würden.
 Aber das scheint eben für Angler nicht so zu sein.
 Für uns ist es so als wenn wir in einem losen Zusammenschluss ähnlich der E.U leben, aber eben nicht in einem Land.

 Das Doofe daran, wir leben immer weniger regional an einem Ort.
 Ich erinnere mich noch gut an Jemanden der in NRW seinen 1 Wohnsitz hatte, in der Woche aber in Bremen stationiert war und dann in Niedersachsen nach der Arbeit als "sinnvolle" Freizeitgestaltung Kurs und Prüfung machte.
 Rechtlich war das so nicht machbar....was für ein Wahnsinn.
 Wer in NRW gemeldet ist, hat dort auch seine Prüfung abzulegen.
 Das ist sicher als Antwort auf Aufweichungen in anderen B.L gemacht worden. 
 Seit dem weiß ich als Lehrgangsleiter, das man immer erst fragen muss, ob Jemand seinen 1. Wohnsitz im deutschen *Ausland* hat.


----------



## kursleiter (14. August 2016)

*AW: Deutschland, uneinig Vaterland. mal wieder 'n angler unter die räder gekommen?*

Hallo Bernd,

das Gestrüpp könnte man lichten: erster Schritt die bundesweite Anerkennung der Fischereischeine.

Gruß kursleiter


----------



## Jose (14. August 2016)

*AW: Deutschland, uneinig Vaterland. mal wieder 'n angler unter die räder gekommen?*

ist schon ein wirrwarr. 
aber schön zu sehen, dass ich nicht alleine bin  #d


----------



## BERND2000 (14. August 2016)

*AW: Deutschland, uneinig Vaterland. mal wieder 'n angler unter die räder gekommen?*



kursleiter schrieb:


> Hallo Bernd,
> 
> das Gestrüpp könnte man lichten: erster Schritt die bundesweite Anerkennung der Fischereischeine.
> 
> Gruß kursleiter


 
 Rechtlich ist die doch zwischen den Bundesländern längst geregelt festgelegt.
 (Wobei erste B.L nun beginnen eigene zusätzliche Gebühren zu verlangen)

 Probleme treten eher auf, wenn Eigentümer wegen der Unterschiedlichen "Bedingungen" aus Angst/Erfahrung weitere Dinge einfordern.
 So wie eben in meiner Ecke, dann Prüfungsausweis und Vereinsmitgliedschaft gefordert wird.
 Ein Fischereischein reicht hier nicht, weil ohne Bedeutung.
 Sorry das man dann auch dem Kreuz auf einem hier bedeutungslosen Papier, wenig Beachtung schenkt.

 Das erscheint übertrieben, ohne Frage.
 Aber letzteres ist nur meine Meinung, die eben nicht zählt wenn Mehrheiten das so beschließen.

 Es gab halt schon zu viele Vorfälle, mit Anglern die es eben anders kannten, vor allen mit Anglern die eher in "freien" Gewässern angelten.
 Dort ist vieles halt kaum überwacht und wenn doch, wird es rechtlich aber "milde" verfolgt.
 Hier aber sind es die Vereine selbst die das überwachen und eben "Kleinigkeiten" eher als Schädigung aller Mitglieder betrachten.(Müll, Fangbegrenzung, weitere Rute, Schonzeiten, Mindestmaß...)

 Die Strafe ist dann recht früh nicht mehr Angeln zu können, was deutlich mehr ist, als die "Milde" des Gesetzgebers.

 (Übrings: Auch wenn es so etwas wie die Prüfung im Ausland nicht gibt, habe ich dort schon erlebt das man Vorteile hat, wenn man nachweist das man in einem deutschen Angelverein ist.
 Die Prüfung ist da dann Papier, Fischereischein und Vereinszugehörigkeit kennen Sie auch im Ausland.
 Auch dort gibt es oft Angelvereine.)


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. August 2016)

*AW: Deutschland, uneinig Vaterland. mal wieder 'n angler unter die räder gekommen?*



kursleiter schrieb:


> das Gestrüpp könnte man lichten: erster Schritt die bundesweite Anerkennung der Fischereischeine.



D'accord

Als zweiten Schritt, diesen "geprüfter Angler" Mumpitz ein-für allemal ad adcta legen.

Mir will nicht in den Kopf,das in D am simplen Fischfang quasi höhere Anforderungen gestellt werden,als z.B. bei der Kindererziehung.

D tickt da eindeutig neben der Spur


----------



## Lajos1 (14. August 2016)

*AW: Deutschland, uneinig Vaterland. mal wieder 'n angler unter die räder gekommen?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Mir will nicht in den Kopf,das in D am simplen Fischfang quasi höhere Anforderungen gestellt werden,als z.B. bei der Kindererziehung.
> 
> D tickt da eindeutig neben der Spur



Hallo,

das ist aber in anderen "Sparten" ähnlich.
Um eine Wildsau im Zoo abzuschrubben mußt Du geprüfter Tierpfleger sein (nichts gegen Tierpfleger) um ein Kind zu baden (oder auch erziehen) braucht niemand einen Befähigungsnachweis, da wird unterstellt, daß das jeder kann.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (14. August 2016)

*AW: Deutschland, uneinig Vaterland. mal wieder 'n angler unter die räder gekommen?*



kursleiter schrieb:


> . Niemand ist je auf die Idee gekommen, bei Änderung von Ausbildung und Prüfung, alle älteren Führerscheininhaber zum Update ihrer Ausbildung und zur neuen Prüfung zu verdonnern.
> 
> Mit uns Anglern wird das gemacht.
> 
> Gruß kursleiter




Hallo,

stimmt so nicht ganz, zumindest in Bayern nicht.
1970 wurde bei uns die staatliche Fischerprüfung eingeführt.
Alle Angler die vorher einen Jahresfischereischein hatten galten als sogenannte "Altfischer" (hieß tatsächlich so) und waren und sind auch heute noch von der Prüfungspflicht befreit.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Ulli3D (14. August 2016)

*AW: Deutschland, uneinig Vaterland. mal wieder 'n angler unter die räder gekommen?*

Diese Regelung gibt es in, soweit ich weiß, in allen "alten" Bundesländern, je nach Bundesland irgendwann in den 70ern. Das Problem aber ist, man bekommt den Fischereischein aber wenn man versucht in einen Verein einzutreten, dann wird das Prüfungszeugnis verlangt.


----------



## Peter21 (30. August 2016)

*AW: Deutschland, uneinig Vaterland. mal wieder 'n angler unter die räder gekommen?*

Ich habe einen Kurs besucht. Kosten 70€ + 50€ für die Prüfung. 350 Fragen, 3 von ~45 Fischen, 1 von 10 Routen bauen (NRW). 
Der Angelschein/Prüfung war ein Witz! Die Fragen kann man legal aus dem Netz laden und hat man in ein paar Tagen lernen auf Klo intus[emoji23] 
Der Sinn ist, dass man sich korrekt am Wasser verhält und einige Hohlbirnen nicht auf die Idee kommen aus Langeweile Zement ins Wasser zu kippen. Ansonsten kann man nach solch einem Lehrgang nicht angeln! 
Ich habe aber welche kennengelernt, die seit Jahren angeln können, aber Kopftechnisch leider nicht auf der Höhe sind.


----------



## Brummel (30. August 2016)

*AW: Deutschland, uneinig Vaterland. mal wieder 'n angler unter die räder gekommen?*

@Peter #6,

genau so läuft das auch hier ab, nur etwa halb so teuer wie bei Euch. 
Die Fragen die am "Prüfungstermin:q" gestellt werden bekommt man beim ..., ähm, Kursleiter|bigeyes.


----------



## capri2 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Deutschland, uneinig Vaterland. mal wieder 'n angler unter die räder gekommen?*

Mhhh in BaWü hat der Schein mit Prüfung knapp 200 gekostet..
30h Sachkunde Pflicht.. wer nicht da war zum abzeichnen und die nicht nachholen konnte bekam den Nachweiß nicht!
Bei der Prüfung wurde penibel auf 1 Sitzplatz Abstand geachtet und genau auf die Finger geschaut.. Manche waren zum 3. mal schon da.. (was ich nicht verstehe)


----------

